# Surefire made in China ?



## Rat (Mar 19, 2013)

I just got a new but old stock D2 Defender form MP and to my surprise it had MADE IN CHINA on the box ?
It was still sealed in plastic with the labels on the out side of the plastic (I stuck it on the box after unwrapping it).
It has the old Z44 bezel on it without the bezel ring. The batteries expired in 2011 and are the old logo ones. So it all ties up very well.
I am 100% it is Surefire but did they make a run of D2 Defender lights in China ?

It could be somebody playing games and just stamping the box for a joke. I have never seen it before.

So anybody know more ?







cheers


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 19, 2013)

Rat said:


> I just got a new but old stock D2 Defender form MP and to my surprise it had MADE IN CHINA on the box ?
> It was still sealed in plastic with the labels on the plastic on the out side (I stuck it on the box after unwrapping it).
> It has the old Z44 bezel on it without the bezel ring. The batteries expired in 2011 and are the old logo ones.
> I am 100% it is Surefire but did they made a run of D2 Defender lights in China ?
> ...


Box made in china, torch made in USA.


----------



## Rat (Mar 19, 2013)

Arm and Leg said:


> Box made in china, torch made in USA.



Is that a guess or have you seen or heard of this before ?
I have plenty of boxes and never seen that on any of them.

If that was the case it should be on the box you would think not the label.


----------



## Silgt (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't see any Made-In-China stamp on my box...label was inside the plastic wrapper. I don't reckon there were any Chinese made (box or torch) Surefire, ever?


----------



## Tana (Mar 19, 2013)

This is really weird... But that does look like a regular rubber stamp that is easy to make and stamp on the label...

The only reason is WHY would someone do something like that... Like "made in China" is making it more valuable (like majority of China made products)...


----------



## Silgt (Mar 19, 2013)

One more to the rare and weird collection of Rat's Surefire....


----------



## Rat (Mar 19, 2013)

That is weird yours is on the inside of the plastic as well.
When you open it let me know the serial number please. That's if you are going to open it.

I am thinking somebody was just being funny. After all it has been in the box god knows where for the last 12yrs

cheers


----------



## stevieo (Mar 19, 2013)

surefire's site asks that fakes be reported.

here is a link to the form.

http://www.surefire.com/customercare/form/reportfakes


----------



## Tana (Mar 19, 2013)

stevieo said:


> surefire's site asks that fakes be reported.
> 
> here is a link to the form.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/customercare/form/reportfakes



But this is not a fake... Rat is one of few here who can spot counterfeit Surefire from miles away and the only thing that sticks out from original on this flashlight is that little stamp "made in China"...

And it sure leads to the idea of someone making a prank here... If he/she used "made in Germany", that would be ULTRA-RARE and ULTRA-EXPENSIVE item; by sticking "made in China" you get that "hmmmmmmmm" feeling...


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 19, 2013)

When I read the title, I thought this would be the quickest and most guaranteed way to get banned from CPF...


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 20, 2013)

Rat, congratulations on getting a D2!

I don't think there are any fake D2s, simply because of the fact that there aren't many D2s.
Why would somebody fake a rather unpopular light - hardly the best way to make money.

I'd think that somebody in the store that sold this box put that stamp there for some reason or other.


----------



## Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

Helmut.G said:


> Rat, congratulations on getting a D2!



Thanks very happy with it


Guys it's 100% the real deal there is no question about that it's one very nice D2 :thumbsup: unwrapped by me that does not get to happen much. 

*Now I just need a D3 anybody ? While I am at it how about a Guardian anybody ? *:naughty:

Yah the question was more if anybody had seen this stamp before and if Surefire may have given manufacturing a test run in China on a very small run of lights like the D2's (making them very rare ). Nothing about the light being a Fake it 100% Surefire that's for sure.

I say it was randomly stamped for a joke at one stage. You Know I never did ask the seller  pm being sent know.

cheers guys


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 20, 2013)

Rat said:


> *Now I just need a D3 anybody ? While I am at it how about a Guardian anybody ? *:naughty:


D3s used to pop up rather regularly on ebay germany the last two years, one every few months - far from mint however and no Guardians either.
Never ever have I seen a D2 for sale except on CPF.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2013)

Another intrigue type Surefire thread, which is in effect an allegation that some Surefires are made in China, which has never been stated by the company. CPF does not need to be party to dissemination of false information, could would be a violation of CPF Rule 11, last paragraph.

Bill


----------

